# Acadiana



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

There a physical address to the trial grounds? Thinking about driving up from BR tomm.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Best of luck to all the PARC boys running over there!!


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

Have fun and laissez la bon temp rouler






CHIEN NOIR SHOOTING PRESERVE

From the intersection of Cresswell Lane in Opelousas, LA and I-49 (exit 18), go north on I-49 to it's intersection with LA 10 and LA 182 (exit 27), then proceed east on LA 10 and LA 182 for approximately 2.5 miles where LA 10 and LA 182 spilits, then proceed north on LA 182 for approximately 6.9 miles to the field trial grounds which are the right.

VARIOUS FARMS IN THE WASHINGTON, LA AREA

From the intersection of Cresswell Lane in Opelousas, LA and I-49 (exit 18), go north on I-49 to it's intersection with LA 182 (exit 25), then west on LA 103 thru the town of Washington, LA, continue on LA 103 and watch for field trial signs to specific properties.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

From BR. Take i10 to 415 Lobdell exit to 190w to 71north to LA 10 to it's either 82 or182 turn left and keep going till you see the signs it will be on your left. Am is in a different place.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Cool beans. Thanks for the info. If I can just get laid off this morning I'll probably be there this evening.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

21 back to open double blind.. (Land and water)
sorry no numbers


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

11 back in open to the fourth


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

11 back in open to the fourth


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

Any numbers


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Derby to the third
1,3-6,10,13,14


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Open Results - Congrats to All!

1st Steve Penny/Tim Milligan with Boo
2nd
3rd Doug Saar/Tim Milligan with Molly
4th Bobby Farmer/Tim Milligan with Connie

I do not know who took 2nd but congrats to them as well. Have not heard Derby or Qual results/updates.

Regards,

Linas


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Open Results

1st Boo/ Milligan
2nd Moose/ Smith
3rd Connie/ Milligan
4th Molly/ Milligan
RJ ransom/ Edwards 
Jam 23, 37, 45, 

Qual results

1st 4 cox 
2nd Bently/mock
3rd 17/ Edwards 
4th Pepper/ Brasseaux
rj crystal/ Brasseaux
jams 12,


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Troy,

Thanks for getting the order straight. Had them mixed up. A huge congrats to everyone!

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## Maks (Aug 22, 2010)

Great Job Tim
Great Job Connie


----------



## MMalone (Apr 8, 2009)

Outstanding job Tim, Great weekend. Congratulations to Steve Penny and Boo, Bobby and Connie, Doc and Molly also.


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats to Tim, Bobby, Steve, and all.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

TMURRAY said:


> Open Results
> 
> 1st Boo/ Milligan
> 2nd Moose/ Smith
> ...


 
Anyone know if this qualifies Moose for the National? I know he has Tex, Quick and Ali qualified for the National.

I want to thank the Acadiana club for letting me shoot the flyer in both the Open and Am, it was fun and great company!


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Franco said:


> Anyone know if this qualifies Moose for the National? I know he has Tex, Quick and Ali qualified for the National.


Moose needed the win.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

All right Tim!!! One shy of a sweep. Good for you!!!!

Angie


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

CONGRATS to Tim, Steve & Boo!!!!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Derby results
1 Push / Milligan
2 Cheif / Lane
3 Rock / Widner
4 Beignet / Samuel
rj Lacross
jams 
boudreaux / Williams
tide / Milligan


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats to all....It was a fun trial,as usual !!


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

TMURRAY said:


> Derby results
> 1 Push / Milligan
> 2 Cheif / Lane
> 3 Rock / Widner
> ...


CONGRATS to Rock & Dan-D!! Momma wishes she was there!!


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats to Tim Milligan and clients. Nice to see the young dogs playing with the big dogs!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to Steve, Bobby and TIM. What a weekend.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS Tim on an outstanding weekend!!

Wow, Steve, what a weekend for you .... your new derby dog wins and your AA dog wins the Open!!! I know this couldn't have happened at a better time. 

Congrats to Bobby and Connie too - keep rackin up the points!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Also way to go Ken on the Amateur 2nd with Brutus!

GO JYD!!


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats Bobby Lane that puts Chief on the list in just a few trials and many more to run move over Ali!


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Way to go Brutus!!!!


----------



## vanasa cates (Jun 27, 2004)

congrats to steve penny and tim; hope your truck is big enough to carry all the ribbons and hardware home charles


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Ken and Millie on Brutus' 2nd in the Am. Way to go guys.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

MardiGras said:


> CONGRATS to Rock & Dan-D!! Momma wishes she was there!!


Also -- CONGRATS on Bull's RJ in the Am!!


----------



## tabasco (Oct 26, 2005)

Jim Scarborough said:


> Congratulations to Ken and Millie on Brutus' 2nd in the Am. Way to go guys.


Congratulation to Ken and Millie on Brutus? That is funny. I wonder what Ken is going to do with the ribbon. Good job Ken and congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Congrats out to Bobby Lane and Chief. 

Chad, that makes 5 placements in a row for Chief. I told you he would be a good one!


----------



## Retired Gun (Oct 17, 2010)

Now that the Am is over and in the books, one question for the Judges. Where in the rule book does it state "very clearly " as I was told, that a dog should be dropped for a no go on a mark. It's very clearly stated that a no go on a Blind, the dog SHALL be eliminated. The dog went on the recast very willing and ready. ???????


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

What about Rick Mock and Bentley QAA
Con... grad.. you.. lations from all your buds in Texas!!


----------

